# Wieso verfärben sich manche Fische (Koi)?



## gAudi (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde!
Mich interessiert warum sich manche Fische im Laufe der Zeit farblich verändern. 

Beispiel 1:
Einer unsere Shiro Utsuri hat so nach und nach eine gelbe Zeichnung in Form von einem  "Y" an der Flanke bekommen. Die Entwicklung dauerte ungefähr 4 Wochen. Dann hatte er diese gelbe Verfärbung und nun, weitere 5 Wochen später, ist sie wieder weg. Der Fisch ist schon über 1 Jahr in unserem Teich.
Mir fehlt jegliche Idee woran das liegen kann.

Beispiel 2: 
Vor 2 Wochen haben wir einen Neuzugang bekommen.
Dieser Fisch mit hauptsächlich schwarz-weißer Färbung verändert jetzt die schwarzen "Flecken" ins rötliche. Zur Zeit sieht es aus, als wenn er/sie rostet!

Kann das an den für ihn anderen Wasserwerten oder am Futter liegen?

Alle anderen Fische verändern sich nicht!

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Erklärungen!

Vielen Dank!

             Günni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieso verfärben sich manche Fische (Koi)?*

Hallo Günni,
der Hauptgrund liegt in der Qualität der Koi, aber auch Futter und auch die Wasserwerte spielen eine Rolle. 
Natürlich mischt die Natur da auch Kräftig mit, nicht ohne Grund kosten Nisai und Sansai deutlich mehr wie die jährigen Tosai, weil dort sie Selektion noch einmal Gnadenlos Zuschlägt. (Die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen, oder wie war das nochmal ?).

Und dann ist da noch der Mythos vom Tategoi, bei dem man auch richtig auf die __ Nase fallen kann


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieso verfärben sich manche Fische (Koi)?*

wie groß sind die beiden denn ? und wie groß die anderen? 

das is doch die sache das die großen teuren so teuer sind weil sie bei der größe und in dem alter sich nicht mehr groß verändern , bei kleinen isses ja so das sie noch das ganze fischleben verfärben und man so am anfang nicht weiß wie die farbe / muster sich verändern wird , also ein überraschungsei 

also eine sache der qualität wie uwe schon sagte und die haltung (futter,usw.)


gruß simon


----------

